# Less Speed



## Techfreak2 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi I'm using to "DSL_Unlimited_599" plan: Price-Rs599/- , Speed -512kbps and I'm getting a download speed of 60kbps. My friend is using DSL_Unlimited_395: which is Priced Rs395/-, Speed-320kbps and he his getting download speed of 120kbps .Is anyone facing the same problem? Or is it just me? Please let me know?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 15, 2011)

If your bandwidth is 512kbps then download speed of 60kBps is fine.

Generally it's Bandwidth / 8. As they advertise it with kbps = kilo bit per sec. and dividing it by 8 makes it to kBps = kilo bytes per sec.

So for 512kbps connection 60kBps download speed is really ok.

Don't know about your friend, may be he's getting the hike because of some fault in network, or may be he's lying to you about the plan


----------



## Techfreak2 (Jun 15, 2011)

There is no question of my friend fooling me coz I saw his bill by myself. This is Definitely due to Network Problem.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 15, 2011)

In that case consider himself lucky, and for your case your speed is perfectly fine for 512kbps connection.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 15, 2011)

As Krishnandu told, 60KBps is optimum speed

And @Amrut, dude were all that bold font and color change really necessary?


----------



## roshanlaladchitre (Jun 15, 2011)

Don't get greedy at KBPS. There is conversion of speed like this::::
The speed they promise in KBPS gets divided by 8. For example- In case of 750U THey promise 512 kbps but it gets divide by 8 and the actual speed you get is 60 kb/s means you can download 60 kilobytes per second.
Thank you


----------



## mrintech (Jun 15, 2011)

I am using AirTel 512 Kbps Plan and Max I get is 68-69 Kbps

320/8 = 120 is impossible, unless your friend is relative of some officer at ISP


----------



## mitraark (Jun 16, 2011)

8 Bits = 1 Byte.

Internet Speed measured in => Kbps = Kilo *BITS* Per Second

=> 8 kilo bits per second = 1 Kilo *Byte* per second.

Hence , 512 kbps = 512/8 = 64 KB/s


----------

